

Digg Relaunched; Is Almost A Pinterest Copy - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2012/08/01/digg-relaunched-is-almost-a-pinterest-copy/

======
Saavedro
Still not as much of a pinterest copy as sex.com

~~~
dkd903
Talking about Pinterest copies? Visit <http://www.pinspire.com/> !

------
samstave
Jesus,

Let it die.

Once again - what a terrible UI. I even posted to them recently: "...dont let
too much UI get wrapped around the content.."

Ths is a puzzle page of content boxes, too much visual distraction; do I look
at the pic, title, meta text etc. The grid doesnt align - no categories etc...

WTF.

Single long scroll between the elements?

WHO THE HELL APPROVED THIS UI

The lines between each section are too thin - the lack of contrast...

There are so many elements wrong with this.

This is a poor attempt at a quick flip of 500K on a house.

They bought this domain and had a super fast flip on the domain to be able to
push this out while the word still had hype about the sale, and its an utter
BS disgrace. Lets see if there is a deeper UX to be discovered that really
works well for people, but purely based on initial launch ==failure.

DIGG IS DEAD!

